Ask HN: Are you still using server-side templating or have you returned to it? - Dowwie
======
kureikain
I tried both and I think in the future I'm going to going back to server-side
templating.

One thing I found hard with client-side rendering is duplicated logic/model in
client/server. Say I add a field to database, I added it to model on server.
Nows I have to do it on the client.

Granted We can use code generation or tool like Protobuf etc but the fact
remain that the rendering logic is somewhere else.

Plus I have to hack a lot for client side rendering if we don't want to use
`#` trick.

So I feel I'm going backward but prolly I will started to do more with
serverside templating

------
moocowtruck
Soon I will be returning to it (joining a company that extensively uses it)
and really the argument i thought about making is why, but in reality I will
be faced with a ..why not? I'm not sure i'm interested in fighting it either
if it doesn't pose much a problem

